

Ask HN: Python vs. PHP - cianchette

I developed my website using PHP and I believe that PHP could handle all of the features that I have on my product roadmap.<p>However, now I as I look for additional resources I feel that most talented developers would prefer coding in Python instead of PHP.<p>What do you think?  Is it worth transitioning to Python in order to get better developers excited?
======
socratees
If its good for you business, then do it. From your post, i assume PHP can
handle all the needed features. Python or Ruby is just another tool. Don't
worry about it now. Technology is just a means to get things done.

------
TallGuyShort
I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with PHP. It has it's
shortcomings, but if you program carefully I don't believe those become an
issue, especially if you've found that PHP is sufficient for your current
issues. I think PHP's biggest strength is that PHP has an abundance of free
libraries, and works on virtually every OS, etc...

However Python shares those strengths, and in many ways is considered a
superior language. Switching may even spark your creativity about how to
improve the site.

I think what you need to consider if you can afford to spend the time redoing
your site in Python, and learning Python sufficiently well to really get the
benefits out of it. If you can, you may also want to look at other emerging
web-dev languages and see if other languages suit you better. But if you can
afford to do it, a switch could be good for you.

------
noodle
build a good company that people in general will want to work for and you'll
pull in the top developers. a top developer might prefer something else to
whatever you're using, but a top developer will also be able to solve the same
complex problems in any language.

------
leif
Don't learn python in order to redo the site. If you're hiring people that
would that much rather have it in python than PHP, you'll probably end up
making novice language mistakes that will make them end up hating the codebase
and want to rewrite it themselves.

------
tocomment
Use AJAX for your new features. Let your developers write backend servers in
Python which the AJAX on the site will talk to.

I think this approach is a great way to let developers try out new languages.

------
cianchette
Thanks everyone for your comments. I really appreciate the feedback.

